# M.V.Urshalim.



## Harvey Williams (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello Fellow Crew Members.
Could any one out there please help me in my search for the above vessel the M.V.Urshalim she was a bitumin carrier launched late 70 I served on her as Second Steward from Jan 71 till Nov 71 when I had to fly home from Curacao after going down with an ulcer. Any way She belonged to a company called Mollers, and if I were to be asked the best trip I ever did it was this one. The Chief Steward was MR Billy Marshall from The Wirral. I never heard of her after or met any one who served on her. I joined Shell straight after her. The run She was on at that time was around the Northern United States the over to Scandinavia, GREAT RUN. I will be very grateful to hear from any one who knows Her or what became of Her.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Harvey.
The following is as much as I can find out hope it is of some help'
M.V Urshalim IMO Number 680682
Launched 1968 by Verolme Rozenburg shipyard
1973 became Paludina
1986 Nobility
1987 Ebony
1991 Tonje Cob
Disposed of 10-11-1992
By disposed of I suppose it means broken up
Hope this is of some use to you.
Regards Robert


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi Harvey.
I too sailed on the Urshalim & her near sister-ship Horama, the pair were sold off to Shell in 1973/74 becoming Paludina and Pomella respectively. I did two trips on the Urshalim, March - Oct. 71, and Jan. - June 72, so we must have sailed together on my first stint. If you trawl through my gallery there is a photo of her.(Thumb) 
Regards,
David


----------



## Harvey Williams (Mar 20, 2008)

Many thanks Robert, real shame to see her go, she certainly was a great job.
All I need now is someone hopefully to come forward who sailed with me during my term of engagement, keep searching. Again many thanks Robert.
Kindest Regards.
Harvey


----------



## Dave Williamson (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Harvey
I was AB/Handyman on the Urshalim in about 1970 , I joined in Rotterdam, and we went to Curacao , with some shipyard guys from Verolmes shipyard aboard re-bricking one of the boilers, we were running between there and the Maracaibo lakes in Venezuela, with a few trips to the East Coast of the States in between. We got a cargo of bitumen from Trinidad to Norway and Dublin, had a major breakdown in the Atlantic and limped to Larvik in Norway, where the engine problem was fixed by the Dutch shipyard, as the ship was still under guarantee, discharged half the cargo there, and on to Dublin, had a bitumen spill on deck en-route, got to Dublin and paid off, about a 6 month trip. I beleive that later the ship was carrying cargo on the N.Z. coast Dont know what happened to her after that


----------



## Harvey Williams (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello David. Many thanks for your reply, what department were you? If I remember rightly the Skipper was I think Captain Erskine, a wee Geordie chap really great Skipper, had his wife with him,Molly she was, I think his daughter had left just before I signed off in Curacao.Were they still on board with you?


----------



## Harvey Williams (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes Mr Williamson we did Larvik, Fredericia, Oslo, Gottenburg, then Dublin ( My best mate was Paddy (Patrick) Carr) from Dublin. He took over as 2nd Steward from me. Also the East coast of the U.S.A. Boston, New Haven, Fall River, Providence,New York, Perth Amboy. But it seems she got around a good bit before that. But a great job all the same.
Many thanks Dave.
Harvey


----------



## Dave Williamson (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Harvey
The skipper was Capt. Fairgrieve, I think it was his last trip at sea, the Mates name was John...cant remember his surname..he was a very nice chap, 2nd mate was an ex skipper with Metcalfs coastal tankers.., a lot of the engine room crowd came from Belfast...and a real mixture from all over the U.K. and Ireland on deck and of course me (the chippy) from the Shetlands!
Its a hard job to remember all the names now as it is coming on to 40 yrs ago now and many ships and crews later! Just sprung to mind...the 2nd cook on that trip paid off in New York with a stomach ulcer...he came from Aberdeen
Cheers
Dave


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

There is info and a picture of her as PALUDINA on the Shell site.
http://www.helderline.nl/


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Ebony 1, 15252g tons 25539 dw, Built 04/1968 by Verolme, Rozenburg.
175.1m x 22.84 x 10.110m. Bitumen carrier. Machinery/accomodation aft.
1 8 cyl; 2SA 700mm x 1200, 96o bhp (7061kW) MAN diesel built by the shipyard. 2 water tube aux; boilers (primary) @470 lbft (32.5 bar)
Secondary blr 213lbft (14.7bar)
3 generators 300kW 450v 60 Hz AC.
15.25 knots. Oil burnt 37 tons per day
Call sign 3EWH5. DF, ESD, G Com, Pfd, Radar, RT.
Owned by Nobility Corp, Panama. Panamanian flag.
Details as per 1988


----------



## phillip tickle (Mar 19, 2008)

*m.v.urshalim*

hi,yes i sailed on the urshalim the voyage after her maiden voyage. she had hit the quey on the first voyage and had a flat bulbous bow when i joined her in dublin.We sailed out to curacao then over to narvik in norway with bitumin. What a great ship she was,i left her then joined shell tankers for a few years. I cant recall any names of the guys onboard sorry.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

There is a phograph of the PARTULA alongside in Larvik. It was Curacao to Larvik, Fredericia and Dublin that trip. 

Fond memories of watching the films from the boat deck midships with a lovely warm breeze wafting up. Beer and sarnies.......those were heady times !!

David
+


----------



## HRS (Apr 24, 2010)

*RE Urshalim*

Provided we are talking about the same ship she was broken up.
The last Captain was Courteney Reese , also a Welshman, and a real gentleman. The ship's bell hung in his garden for years.


----------



## phillip tickle (Mar 19, 2008)

[ served on the Urshalim,her bulbous bow was flat at the front where she hit the quay on her maiden voyage.I joined her in Dublin and sailed to the west indies then on to Norway with bitumin,was a great ship and was owned by moller international. Phill Tickle


----------



## Tony Geeves (Jan 10, 2012)

After nearly 6 years in the engine room on several Kiwi runners, did my first trip on deck as D.H.U. on the Urshalim, signed on in Rotterdam,did Curacao and paid off in Dublin after a couple of months. Regards Tony Geeves


----------



## Keith Adkins (Apr 21, 2006)

Joined the Urshalim in Rotterdam January 69, I think after her first drydock! usual bitumen run of Curacao to east coast of the states and Canada, then a trip in Jule to Fredericia, Larvik and Dublin where I payed off. The highlight was approaching the Kattegat and the ship all deck nicely painted in pale green and we had a blow out of bitumen - the mates face was a picture!! The cold bitumen was basically pushed over the side, I wonder what would have happened now? Strangely enought the mate was relieved in Dublin!
The Old Man was Captain Smith, I thinkl he was on his last but one trip.


----------

